# Champions baby!!! Yeah!!!



## tomjones (Dec 22, 2007)

Cross posting from the sheep forum as some of you may be interested.

Had a very interesting first event for our sheep at the SD State Fair in Huron SD. My kids took there CVM Romeldales there and had a very up and down week. In the live animal classes no one really seemed to know what to make of them and they did not show all that well. We did not really fit them at all as they are to be shown with full fleeces, and that threw a lot of people for a loop. But in the fleece classes we cleaned house. Five fleeces all place at the top of there classes, and we took home the Grand Champion Fleece in the overall non breed specific division, which is the largest and only one we could compete in. Had a really nice visit with the judge and he said he was so blown away by our fleece quality that they are likely going to add a seperate class for fleeces like them next year so we are competing against likes. 

A great experiance, and now we have a few 4-6 pound premium fleeces to sell, including the grand champion fleece from the SD State Fair. 

If anyone is intersted please drop me a line at [email protected] and we can chat.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Congratulatiions! That is such great news, and they may even start a class just like that. WOW!!! Good work promoting fibers!

I don't need any more fleeces but I'm sure others will be interested. Do you have photos of the fleeces you can post?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

yes, picture would be nice and a bit more description of the fleece like colorcrimp and staple length.

congratulations for the placings


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I _think_ CVM are Romeldales with the color gene. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

I lurve CVM fleeces.

Yes, please do tell us more about color, crimp & staple length of these fleeces.

Pics are wonderful!!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

yes, rommeldale are white and cvm colored. the nice character of this fleece is the elasticity. ideal for making fabric that needs a lot of memory


----------



## pairadice (Apr 10, 2011)

Actually CVM's must have the badger markings to be CVM, otherwise they are Romeldales (wether white or colored). I just love the fleeces too. I have crossed my CVM ram on Romney ewes and that is a very nice fleece also.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

What is the original lineage of the Romeldale??? Are they an old cross of Romneys and Corriedales??

I hear of a lot of folks crossing Romeldales with either corrie or romney when romeldale stock isn't readily available.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I love Romney wool


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> I love Romney wool


I love Corriedale wool 

:heh:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

me too cyndi. i just discovered australian bond and this would be next to corriedale. similar crimp and length but a bit finer hand. blooms after washing too.


----------



## tomjones (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry for the short reply, been on the road all day (600 miles) and have to go to Bismarck ND tomorrow. Actually my wife will be at the guild event in Watertown and wil likely have fleece along. We will get some additional pics up here and I will add some more infoin the next couple of days.

Gnight!!!


----------



## tomjones (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## tomjones (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## tomjones (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## tomjones (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## tomjones (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## tomjones (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## tomjones (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## tomjones (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## tomjones (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## tomjones (Dec 22, 2007)

A bit late on the pictures--sorry.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So are they all about 3" in length? What price are you asking?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> So are they all about 3" in length? What price are you asking?


Yes, more details are needed.
Those are some pretty fleeces.

How much do they weigh and the cost... :teehee:


----------



## tomjones (Dec 22, 2007)

Most of them are right at three inches yes, but we have those pictures as much to show the vaiation in color along the staple in some as well. That Elsie fleece was the winner at the fair so she is asking a premium of 22 bucks a pound for that, but the others are all price at 15 bucks per pound plus shipping. We skirted really hard evidently from the folks who have already bought so they are a little light at 4-5.5 pounds per fleece, but what is there is really nice.


----------

